# Me again... Implantation bleeding this time!



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Good Morning 

I am having IUI treatment at Southampton and I am currently on the dreaded 2ww...

So far I haven't noticed anything that resembles the implantation bleeding. I have had mild cramping on and off but thats about it. Anyway, today 
is day 12 of the 2ww and I noticed some brown sludgy stuff when I went to the loo this morning.

Could this be implantation bleeding on day 12? I wouldn't have known it was there unless I got up to go to the loo.

Thanks in advance  

Jucy 

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Not everyone gets implantation bleed, in fact it's very much the minority who do.

The browny stuff you notice could be due to a few things...could be some residue finally coming away following your insemination, could be down to the HCG injection, could be down to the progesterone support....or it may be due to implantation.

Implantation happens between 5-12dpo so you never know !  Saying that, some women do get some spotting/bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy...there's no way of knowing what's happening until you test....sometimes it doesn't mean anything, sometimes it may be a good sign.

Not long till you test now so fingers crossed !

Natasha


----------



## jucy_culps (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Natasha!

This whole 2ww business is driving me nuts! I wasn't to bad on the first week because I knew I had 2 weeks to get through....

But now I am only down to 3 days, I feel a bit all over the place. It's all I can think about at work today!

Anyway, thanks again for your reply, I appreciate it!

Jucy xx


----------

